# FREE NO GONDOLA DECAL



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Send a stamped LEGAL sized self addressed envelope to 

RRFW, PO Box 30821, Flagstaff, AZ. 86003 

and we'll send you a NO GONDOLA bumper sticker...


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Between RRFW and Cascade, we have given away about 4,000 of these so far, and the JPG makes a great Facebook Profile Picture... :>]]


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Or Mountain Buzz avatar!


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Dang! How DID you do that? I can't get the downsized image to upload as an avatar image. Impressive...


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I googled the image and found it elsewhere as a JPG. 

Just sent an envelope in. I'll look forward to putting these up where Navajo voters congregate!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*What this is all about*

Hey folks, if you're interested in this issue beyond getting a cool looking sticker for your boat showing you're against the Gondola, here are a couple of threads that explain it:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...-grand-canyon-before-september-3rd-62732.html

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f41/grand-canyon-tramway-bill-introduced-62714.html

-AH


----------

